# Amplificadores clase td



## aldemarar (May 5, 2018)

Buenas tardes amigos, hoy tengo una inquietud sobre los amplificadores TD  algunos también los llaman HD y investigando encontré algo sencillo se los quiero compartir, para que debatamos sobre este tipo de amplificador y si alguno tiene un esquema sencillo seria de provecho





este mas o menos se ve el esquema pero lo raro es que no veo las bobinas de los voltajes


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2018)

aldemarar dijo:


> . . . . este mas o menos se ve el esquema pero lo raro es que no veo las bobinas de los voltajes


Da la impresión de que ahí faltan cosas, habrá que preguntarle a @Ratmayor que es lo que falta.


----------



## vancho1203 (Jun 4, 2018)

Los amplificadores tipo TD son exclusivos de Labgruppen, se ve como muy sencillo 😂😂😂...habría q*ue* simularlo... Esos HD creo que son crown, pero no se asemejan en nada a los TD debido a que son una evolución de los clase D, Crown es pionera en los avances con clase D, ni siquiera Powersoft a avanzado tanto en eso, de hecho ya patentaron los clase "I" que son más monstruosos en cuanto a su ingenieria...

Adjunto archivo de la etapa TD del amplificador fp3400 Labgruppen, quienes son los creadores de ésta tecnología, cabe notar que cualquier circuito clase AB alimentado por esta tecnología, refleja una eficiencia que está entre el 85% y el 90%, el problema son los componentes que no son faciles de conseguir.

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​


aldemarar dijo:


> este mas o menos se ve el esquema pero lo raro es que no veo las bobinas de los voltajes



Ahi veo unas bobinas con una referencia, ese sera el valor real???
Edito el mensaje que habia enviado, me puse a investigar en la pagina de mouser y pues las bobinas que aparecen en el esquema son de 4.7uH (VER2923-472)

Espero que sea de utilidad para ustedes.


----------



## luis beltran (Mar 5, 2019)

fsfs
Saludos amigos del foros. alguien tendrá mas datos sobre el proyecto de ratmayor. driver tdp. Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## elpatopatino (Abr 9, 2020)




----------



## Jhonny123 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hola amigos alguien ya pudo hacer el drver td del tío rat


----------



## IgnacioBN (Ago 2, 2022)

elpatopatino dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 188722


Hola, disculpa, ¿sabes cómo se debe ajustar el VR1 en estos amplificadores como el de la imagen que compartes? Gracias por tu atención.


----------

